# just for fun :P



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh oh... we don't pass... 



















We return to house ... Pfffff










Elle




























I want play with you!!! 










No!!!! you don't play with us!!! 










Ok ok ok... it was just for fun ... you could play !










lolll chinese face!










mother & son 





































Ok. Now family picture!! (hum.... hum... it's difficult!!!)










Sit... sit... sit... down... down... sit... sit ... sit. .... lolll

Nobody understand!!! 




























passport pic!










Kiss for chritsmas 










:wub:










We wont cookies pleaaaaaaaaase!!!












Hélène


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful....stunning... I love the pics!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Just awesome pics! Wow!


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Now that's fun. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

beautiful pictures!

as always.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Nice photos, I love the 4th photo. The eyes look amazing.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Stunning photos, really beautiful :wub: I love your dogs :wub:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Great pics, good times!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous pics!!!! Nice to see someone else with as much snow!


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Now there's a pack.

Great pictures.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

Awesome dogs!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Great pictures! beautiful dogs!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Those are beautiful. I love the action play fighting photos they are awesome!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I always love looking at your photos. Your shots are always amazing and your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## jlbjab08 (Aug 1, 2012)

gorgeous pics with even more gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you everybody!!!! your comments are so very nice!! I appreciate 



Hélène


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

watch, watch, watch... and watch again!!










sprinkled with sugar



















Cocotte (Elle)


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Love them you have got to share these on German Shepherd Nation page on Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey , no smiling allowed on passport pictures - 

very nice !!! someone has some talent in photography


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

that picture of cocotte, "WOW", she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your dogs are so beautiful! I love the pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

carmspack said:


> hey , no smiling allowed on passport pictures -
> 
> very nice !!! someone has some talent in photography


ok ok ok, it's the picture for his Facebook lolll 

lolll

Hélène


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

WoW they are fantastic pictures!!!!!!

Looks like someone had to do a lot of snow shovelling too


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and great pictures.


----------

